

Tommy Thompson, a Ship of Gold, and Investors Still Looking for Treasure (2014) - jhallenworld
http://www.columbusmonthly.com/content/roundups/2014/11/man-overboard-a-tale-of-tommy-thompson-a-ship-of-gold-and-the-columbus-investors-still-looking-for-treasure.html?page=?page=all

======
jhallenworld
Posted this because "Columbus treasure hunter Tommy Thompson, a federal
fugitive for more than two years, has been arrested and jailed in southern
Florida along with his assistant and girlfriend, Alison Antekeier."

~~~
dalke
The link you gave was only a paragraph long, and not very informative. Thanks
for the followup that he had been arrested! That brought me to
[http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2015/01/28/tom...](http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2015/01/28/tommy-
thompson-arrested.html) which had more details about the arrest.

I learned about him a couple of years ago through the book "Ship of Gold in
the Deep Blue Sea", only to find at the end that he had sign-off over the
final publication, which made me wary about how to interpret the book. I then
looked for more recent news about him, only to find that he had recently
deserted his rented mansion in Vero Beach.

I'm pleased that he's been arrested.

~~~
jhallenworld
Oh, the link goes to the first page of an 8 page story. I also read "Ship of
Gold in the Deep Blue Sea"... ever since I've wanted to play with a side-scan
sonar. I see them on ebay for ~$7K.

~~~
dalke
Ahh, it's just that "view all" doesn't work for me. I could page through each
one though.

